# Tints in Illinois



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

So... I have been throwing around the idea of getting tints with part of my tax return, I am just wondering if anyone knows the Illinois law for the legal percentage allowed on tints? I looked online... but I keep getting different answers. 

Thanks to anyone who can answer


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Might vary per county but 35 is pretty standard around indiana and illinois


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice! I was thinking I would just get 15% so as not to go too overboard


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Law summary 



> On 10/30/09 bill HB3325 was passed allowing passenger vehicles to
> have window tint on both front windows. Here’s the breakdown:
> 
> 
> ...


Full law 

Illinois General Assembly - Bill Status for HB3325


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you! I appreciate it, everywhere I went I heard different things too... so it was hard to determine. I'd rather not get pulled over every five miles D:


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

15 all around you probably will get pulled over...that is pretty dark. I'm thinking about going 20 all around or 35 up front and 20 in the back


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

I get horribly confused how tints work on cars. I think what I meant was the darkest I could go all around without getting pulled over. So 35% would probably be my best bet it seems if I'm not confused again.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Haha yea, the percentages mean the amount of light they let in. So 15 would let in less light and therefore be wayy darker. 35 if you don't wanna be bothered....I'm still really tempted to go 20 though


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Just get what you want and pray they leave you alone.

If you get pulled over roll your windows down, not to hide the tint, but to make it convenient for the officer to see in your vehicle, if you give him a reason to dislike the tint, he'll probably write you a ticket for it.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Dont worry, In the western ny area I had 35 up front and 20 on rear half on my cobalt and had many interactions with the popo and they didn't question the tint a bit. I just make sure if I get pulled over I roll the window all the way down so they don't see the film when they walk up to the car to make it extremely obvious I have tint. In NY it's illegal to tint your windows at all except the back window you can tint as dark as you want. I don't have any tickets after driving around for about 3 years with the tint on. It's not that big of a deal as long as its light enough for them to see in the front windows.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

HOW DARK CAN WINDOW TINT BE IN NEW YORK?








Darkness of tint is measured by Visible Light Transmission percentage (VLT%). In New York, this percentage refers to percentage of visible light allowed in through the combination of film and the window. 

Windshield - Non-reflective tint is allowed on the top 6 inches of the windshield. 
Front Side Windows - Must allow more than 70% of light in.
Back Side Windows - Must allow more than 70% of light in.
Rear Window - Any darkness can be used.


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

For anyone curious about Tint laws of there state:
Auto Window Tint Laws | TintCenter Window Tinting


----------

